# Marsh lake In Fairfield Ohio



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone fished marsh lake in Fairfield any tips on what bait works best 
Open ears 

Thanks


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Phantom20 said:


> Has anyone fished marsh lake in Fairfield any tips on what bait works best
> Open ears
> 
> Thanks


Im actually going there tomorrow I get the Report from Marsh Lake Everyday at work..Top Water is workin If your goin to be throwing any type of soft plastics make your what ever you are throwing is big..and Channel Cats and Shovelhead are hitting Goldfish and Secret 7 dipp bait.


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

I've always seemed to have gone late in the Summer, but didn't have much luck. A regular there showed me some nice photos, seems like early morning or evening best time right now ...saw a 10lb bass from him if the picture was legit...which I think it was.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Marsh Park is a great lake for Bass Fishing i know the guys that work up there and they catch numbers of bass each day..its a tricky lake the bass dont bite on a calm clear day with no wind because the water is so clear..if its a nice overcast windy day and the flag is moving.. make your way down to marsh and you may pull out 5-7 Largemouths a day..biggest ive seen pulled out was a 8lber they are all catch and release


----------

